# any one got a product list for infinity labs



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

As title looking to know what their range is thinking bout getting some of their tri tren


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Hmmmm maybe ask your source where your planning on getting it from........just a thought mind


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Wouldn't bother, other labs out there, not hearing best reviews from honest users and not pushers!! Think everyone had there list!


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

best labs at the minute are isis, excell and am labs from what i hear


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Machine1983 said:


> best labs at the minute are isis, excell and am labs from what i hear


Who's told you that excel-pharma and isis are the best when excel-pharma just popped up full of it in brummy land, 4 people say it's Isis! And excel has bad pip!! so don't know where your hearing that!! Not even hit eroids or muscle guru so not that good then!! Rohm , Delta. Zydex , Orbis all on there!! not arguing coz basically I can get what I want , and it wouldn't be them!! My opinion! Used all labs wc bsi ect so not connected in anyway to labs I've used, knowledge is the key!! Research is all so worth while


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

i cant understand u, r u welsh


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Does it sound welsh? U Scottish !


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

its good u edited it, now it sounds like irish pikey


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

and who told me thos r decent, considering i use em and im benching 80kg , me im sayin it


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Glad you can read lol


----------



## Akita (May 28, 2013)

:ban: Call me psychic...


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Lolz.

Iv been reading good reviews on infiniti?


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Each too there own that's me sharing my opinion , trying to help good look to everyone regardless of lab!


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

and why would anyone be getting banned??



Akita said:


> :ban: Call me psychic...


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Current cycle is a base of WC Tren/prop and is being boosted with extra Tren A.

Have added, Orbis, ROHM and Infiniti and will say that when on Infiniti the sides where much more present and certainly felt that I was 'on' my cycle more so than when using the others.

It was also the only one that gave me Tren cough. Had it 4 times from the 6 I jabbed using Infiniti


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Machine1983 said:


> and who told me thos r decent, *considering i use em and im benching 80kg *, me im sayin it


Should of waited till u least benched a 1ner naturally before hitting the sauce lad bit of a joke to be pressing 80kg when ya on gear don't ya think? I was pressing 80 for a 1rm when I was 73kilos ffs! don't know why people don't build a lot of strength and some fair amount a size before juicing... it's just daft use when you plateau!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

@Machine1983

Can I have your autograph please? You're my hero!!

I'm glad you like Infiniti as I bought a fair few bottles just sitting there. I'll trade you for either protein, prework outs or potatoes. Anything to offload it.


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Current cycle is a base of WC Tren/prop and is being boosted with extra Tren A.
> 
> Have added, Orbis, ROHM and Infiniti and will say that when on Infiniti the sides where much more present and certainly felt that I was 'on' my cycle more so than when using the others.
> 
> It was also the only one that gave me Tren cough. Had it 4 times from the 6 I jabbed using Infiniti


Glad you've said this, fancied trying it so gona order tonight, ROHM tren ace never gave me tren cough but that doesn't mean much. I never really get tren cough tbh, only had it once when I jabbed tren enth in glute and went into a hot tub the next day, quite weird haha


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Machine1983 said:


> and who told me thos r decent, considering i use em and im benching 80kg , me im sayin it


I hope you missed a 1 before the 8 there!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Machine1983 said:


> best labs at the minute are *isis, excell and am labs* from what i hear


who? lol


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> @Machine1983
> 
> Can I have your autograph please? You're my hero!!
> 
> I'm glad you like Infiniti as I bought a fair few bottles just sitting there. I'll trade you for either protein, prework outs or potatoes. Anything to offload it.


I take it you didnt like the Infiniti?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> I hope you missed a 1 before the 8 there!


I wasn't sure if it was said tongue in cheek or not!


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

I rushed a shot of 2ml 1 rip from Infiniti and didn't I know it instant shortness of breath and could taste it only other lab I've experienced that with was wildcat but then again my bad for rushing.


----------



## jimmythedocker (Dec 9, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> I hope you missed a 1 before the 8 there!


80kg is a sick bench brah. I managed 90kg on my last dbol cycle at 10 stone


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

jimmythedocker said:


> 80kg is a sick bench brah. I managed 90kg on my last dbol cycle at 10 stone


kill it before it lays eggs


----------



## jimmythedocker (Dec 9, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> kill it before it lays eggs


yeah I know what your sayin... I kill it every session


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

i meant an 80kg person bench press not a barbell, u grab their top and their crotch and just go for it, up and down for reps, its much harder than normal to get it up, but very rewarding


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

mattc1991 said:


> Glad you've said this, fancied trying it so gona order tonight, ROHM tren ace never gave me tren cough but that doesn't mean much. I never really get tren cough tbh, only had it once when I jabbed tren enth in glute and went into a hot tub the next day, quite weird haha


Have had hardly ANY sides at all on this cycle and have gone pretty high doses compared to normal.

Yes it is a good thing but also a bit concerning as well as results have not been fantastic considering the dose either.

Just felt that when on infiniti that I felt more for them few weeks than when using the others


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

topdog said:


> Wouldn't bother, other labs out there, not hearing best reviews from honest users and not pushers!! Think everyone had there list!


i researched these with others about 8-10 weeks ago and they came out good, but i suppose it is all down to who you ask?? i took the plunge with some cooper labs stuff as well both have been good



IGotTekkers said:


> Lolz.
> 
> Iv been reading good reviews on infiniti?


this is what i read and why i made the choice to use them over other labs (some have been named in this thread) working fine so far for me 4 weeks in but will know better when i finish the blast in 3 weeks time, good so far


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

artex said:


> As title looking to know what their range is thinking bout getting some of their tri tren


cant really ask for a product list mate as normally only a source would have a full list so be careful about on PM's that come your way.....i am using there tri-tren now, the list i have seen are basic compounds but no orals i am told they are coming soon


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

Im using their tri tren too inj are so smooth. Only starting second week bit early to tell if any good. How u getting on with it. Using delta anavar too starting to notice better pumps still bit early to give review.



Pscarb said:


> cant really ask for a product list mate as normally only a source would have a full list so be careful about on PM's that come your way.....i am using there tri-tren now, the list i have seen are basic compounds but no orals i am told they are coming soon


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it has only been 2 weeks for me as well so a little early but i am hotter and my sleep has been affected (sides that happen with me on tren) although my strength was up last night so good sign


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i researched these with others about 8-10 weeks ago and they came out good, but i suppose it is all down to who you ask?? i took the plunge with some cooper labs stuff as well both have been good
> 
> this is what i read and why i made the choice to use them over other labs (some have been named in this thread) working fine so far for me 4 weeks in but will know better when i *finish the blast in 3 weeks time*, good so far


what are you running, and dose, if you can say?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Clubber Lang said:


> what are you running, and dose, if you can say?


Sus250 1g per week

Tri-Test 450mg per week

3 weeks in (this week is 3rd week) as i mentioned impressed so far but will wait until the end of the cycle to form an overall opinion.....

i might have to lower the Tren as the insomnia is killing me at the moment, might do that this week and see if there is a change....


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Sus250 1g per week
> 
> Tri-Test 450mg per week
> 
> ...


is that Tri-Test or did you mean Tri-Tren @ 450mg?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Clubber Lang said:


> is that Tri-Test or did you mean Tri-Tren @ 450mg?


crap sorry mate yes Tri-Tren told you the sleep was bad


----------



## Boycieboy (Jan 12, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> i researched these with others about 8-10 weeks ago and they came out good, but i suppose it is all down to who you ask?? i took the plunge with some cooper labs stuff as well both have been good
> 
> this is what i read and why i made the choice to use them over other labs (some have been named in this thread) working fine so far for me 4 weeks in but will know better when i finish the blast in 3 weeks time, good so far


Hi pscarb. How did the blast go?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Boycieboy said:


> Hi pscarb. How did the blast go?


It went very well I finished 3 weeks ago now, gained 12lbs so very happy with that and the strength gains I got from the cycle, going to try there orals (Var) on the next blast in a few weeks


----------



## Boycieboy (Jan 12, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> It went very well I finished 3 weeks ago now, gained 12lbs so very happy with that and the strength gains I got from the cycle, going to try there orals (Var) on the next blast in a few weeks


All Good then, thanks for that.

My source has just changed to infinity and thought I'd Google, as you do


----------



## Car crash (Jan 28, 2015)

Does anyone have a direct email address for this lab?


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Car crash said:


> Does anyone have a direct email address for this lab?


Yes its:

[email protected]

Lol excuse the above but just had to! Why bump a thread from 2 years ago?


----------



## Car crash (Jan 28, 2015)

I didn't know it was 2 years ago, as i said I'm new to this forum and still trying to figure it out! I've sent a private Mail hope you get it thanks


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Lol OK


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

Machine1983 said:


> and who told me thos r decent, considering i use em and im benching 80kg , me im sayin it


Old thread, but this had me in stitches. LMAO


----------

